# Straight through horn adaptor



## Veebee (Nov 14, 2010)

I've got a set of Veritas horns that i want to turn into a straight entry horn.
View attachment Horn Adaptor.pdf


This is the design profile that i've come up with, i've had to shorten it more than i would have liked to get the horn to mount far enough back, but still mates perfectly to the veritas horn. (Sorry about the attachment)

Does anyone have any comments or recommendations on this. The design also allows me mount some 2 inch full range speakers top and bottom, so i can have a play with unity horns.

I would be interested to hear your thoughts and comments on them before i get them machined. 
CD is a Beyma CD10ND.

Thanks
Tim


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Ideally you would want to have the adapter's flare rate be the same as the horn's flare rate.

Even better would be to go look at Dr. Geddes's Oblate Spheriod wave guides and use an OS for the first inch or two. Though going from round to rectangular will increase diffraction, and I don't really know of a way to make such an adapter in one piece.


----------

